
The neuroscience of getting and staying motivated (EPFL) - seesawtron
https://actu.epfl.ch/news/the-neuroscience-of-getting-and-staying-motivated/
======
luminadiffusion
There are a lot of missing components here. The article makes it sound like
the simple solution to increasing motivation is the glutamine to glutamate
ratio. Isn’t that the result of internal neurological and biochemical
processes not the causative element?

I think they are confusing correlation with causation.

~~~
seesawtron
It seems clear that it is a correlation effect and the authors make no
argument to conceal that point. But it is definitely interesting to invest
more work in studying this phenomemon causally by developing therapeutic
strategies based on targeting metabolism to ameliorate deficits in effort
engagement.

